# replacement crossover for B.I.C. VENTURI DV-84 an DV64



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

does anyone know if both the

BIC Venturi DV84 an dv64

inturnal crossover can be replaced with the Dayton Audio XO2W-2K 2-Way Speaker Crossover 2,000 Hz


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

You may want to contact BIC and Dayton. They would have the answer for you.


----------



## dreadknot (Jun 9, 2017)

does anyone know what the watts per driver is an whether or not you could use a Dayton Audio XO2W-2K 2-Way Speaker Crossover 2,000 Hz instead of the built in one


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

It is highly unlikely that an off the shelf crossover would work very well. Crossovers are designed for specific drivers in a specific orientation in a specific box...


----------



## Oleson M.D. (Feb 3, 2010)

I would think that the DV-84 and DV-64 were engineered by BIC with the best crossover for that application.
BIC would be the one to contact, and they have a responsive customer service department.


----------

